# Meet The Fockers



## Laurie (Apr 4, 2005)

Does anyone know what type of dog is being used in the movie 'Meet The Flockers'? Hubby claims Chihuahua, I don't think it's a chi but sure can't figure out what else it might be.. any clues???


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i think it's a chi-terrier mix  that movie is soooo funny!!

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

id say chi terrier mix


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Its a Chi :lol: :?: :lol:


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

hey guys well we were all going on about the same thing when it first open and its actully a full chihuahua  i found this out by looking up loadsa site on it and emailing some one form the tv quick magazine lol


----------



## Martini's Mommy (Mar 30, 2005)

It doesn't have a tail though...?


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Martini's Mommy said:


> It doesn't have a tail though...?


Am not sure what kind of dog it is, but I do know years ago where I grew up in Texas, people used to dock the tails on chi and terrior puppies. I don't think it is done anymore though.


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

its a docked chihuahua its defo a full chi


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah its definately a chi :lol: so sad when it gets flushed down the loo :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

hey you never know about the tail thing, it may have had to ahve it amputated like my shih tzu mix did, she ahd a mass on the very bottom of it (closer to her back and not the tip top of the tail) so the whole tail had to come off. it wasn't cancerous but we didn't want to chance it and let it turn cancerous....


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: I think is a Chi mix..regardless...how can you trust tv people unless they own a chi themselves..lol..they probably call him 'teacup', too. :lol:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

I loved that film...my kids had a fit when he was flushed down the loo! :lol: :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

vala444 said:


> :wink: I think is a Chi mix..regardless...how can you trust tv people unless they own a chi themselves..lol..they probably call him 'teacup', too. :lol:


i think so too !! that doggie didn't look like a full chi to me !! the magazines , papers and etc are full of s**t these days ......

kisses nat


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

the people i asked are not like media and that they are this magazine atricule who you ask questions to like where was a flim set or is there a soundtrack for a certain tv program etc i believe um though.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

well i did some research too now  and on terrificpets somebody read a review of the film and they said it is a yorkshire terrier /mix 

i'm sorry to be so annoying but there is NO WAY that is a full chihuahua :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Laurie (Apr 4, 2005)

Full Chi or mixed it's one cute little dog.. now maybe we are of the sick breed but we laughed when the dog was flushed and roared when it came out blue... but of course we knew that no animals were injured during the filming. 

I was thinking that maybe it was a mix between a chi and whatever the terrier that Dorthy made her journey with.


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Watched the movie this weekend for the first time. I was wondering the same thing. Really cute pup.


----------

